# Check your lug nut torque!



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I just had my wheels rotated Thurday. Since then I could easily hear un unfamiliar warbling noise from the tires. I initially thought that perhaps they did a poor job of balancing the tires and planned to take it back for a correction. Yesterday while washing my car I saw my torque wrench in the garage and was inspired to check the torque. I'm glad I did!  I found three marginally tightened lug nuts, and one severely overtightened one for which I had to use my full upper body weight to get loose.

The warbling noise is gone. Interesting! I would never have thought that the torque of the lug nuts would cause tire noise. I will recheck the torque later this week since it is mentioned to do so in the owner's manual. Most importantly, I know I won't lose a wheel or have warped brake rotors.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

probably not simply the incorrect torque but perhaps the first nut tightened was the over tight one which held the wheel off slightly - then the others not tight enough

what you did was settle them on the wheel correctly

but yes - I check the torque myself - always 120 Nm


----------



## Shaddow (May 21, 2012)

I've had the same issue here in SA! Its amazing how "specialised" tyre fitment centres never seem to be able to get this most simple of tasks correct! :roll:


----------



## viceroy (Aug 6, 2012)

Shaddow said:


> I've had the same issue here in SA! Its amazing how "specialised" tyre fitment centres never seem to be able to get this most simple of tasks correct! :roll:


You're not the only one...because of this very thing, I have to check my wheels whenever I pay somewhere like Autoquip a visit


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

grasmere said:


> probably not simply the incorrect torque but perhaps the first nut tightened was the over tight one which held the wheel off slightly - then the others not tight enough
> 
> what you did was settle them on the wheel correctly
> 
> but yes - I check the torque myself - always 120 Nm


I agree. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not alone in noticing this. Sometimes I wonder if things like this are done out of ignorance or lack of care.


----------



## viceroy (Aug 6, 2012)

Probably a bit of lack of care and a case of get the customer in and out as quickly as possible.


----------



## Shaddow (May 21, 2012)

grasmere said:


> probably not simply the incorrect torque but perhaps the first nut tightened was the over tight one which held the wheel off slightly - then the others not tight enough
> 
> what you did was settle them on the wheel correctly
> 
> but yes - I check the torque myself - always 120 Nm


grasmere, where did you get the info about 120Nm from? Is this applicable to all vehicles? Good info to have I guess


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

120Nm would do for any car i would have thought. Maybe less for cars with smaller studs and more for bigger cars.

TBH 120Nm isn't a lot. A lot of people tend to over tighten by using strong bars and impact wrenches and stuff like that rather than using a torque wrench.

I've found if you use a normal sized 1/2" ratchet and tighten pretty tight but not as tight as I can possibly go then its normally over 120Nm when I come to check them afterwards.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Shaddow said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > probably not simply the incorrect torque but perhaps the first nut tightened was the over tight one which held the wheel off slightly - then the others not tight enough, what you did was settle them on the wheel correctly, but yes - I check the torque myself - always 120 Nm
> ...


good old user manual that came with the car :wink:

(]) Note
The specified torque for the wheel bolts is
90 ft lb (120 Nm) with a tolerance of ± 7,4
ft lb (± 10 Nm). Torque wheel bolts diago-
nally. After changing a wheel, the torque
must be checked as soon as possible with a
torque wrench - preferably by an author-
ized Audi dealer or qualified workshop.

I then wrote it onto the tyre size decal inside the drivers door frame so I wouldnt have to keep checking the book


----------

